# TinyPic Performance



## mgarl10024 (4 Feb 2011)

Hi,

I know this isn't in Cyclechat's control, but I'm trying to establish whether this is an issue with just me, or whether everyone experiences it?

As an example, Summerdays here has posted an image.
https://www.cyclechat.net/
However, all I get to see right now is "Posted Image".

The link it is trying to access is: http://i56.tinypic.com/15ftbip.jpg, but it times out and so I see the alt tag.
Accessing the URL directly just times out in the browser.

I've seen this a good few times over the last few weeks - so just wondered if it was something with my connection or whether there was a setting on CycleChat that I could select to solve this, or whether it's a common complaint that everyone is seeing?

Thanks,

MG


----------



## ColinJ (4 Feb 2011)

It works fine for me!


----------



## summerdays (4 Feb 2011)

It also seems to be hanging for me too ... and not displaying what I'm expecting it to display ... if it's going to go wrong I'm going to have to find an alternative place to put images/photos - any suggestions?


----------



## Spinney (4 Feb 2011)

I just get

posted image

too.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Feb 2011)

Hang on... I tried refreshing the image and the second time it took a whole minute to fetch it!


----------



## mgarl10024 (4 Feb 2011)

Now this is weird.

Same internet connection.
Same computer.
Internet Explorer 8 - pic loads fine.
Firefox - timeout.

I've also tried two other computers, both with Firefox - timeout.

Seems to depend on your browser - can I check that those who say it is working or not working have browsers that match the above pattern?

Thanks,

MG


----------



## summerdays (4 Feb 2011)

I'm on google chrome I can see it now but it took a while to get around to fetching it the first time.


----------



## ohnovino (4 Feb 2011)

I noticed the same problem yesterday (also Firefox). I use AdBlock and NoScript so I wondered if one of those was blocking it, but even with them disabled I had the same issues.

ImageShack is working fine.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Feb 2011)

I'd say that there is a random delay on loading the image first time. One browser may happen to pick it up quickly, another might not. 

If you try clicking on the link again, you should get a cached copy of it so it should display quickly. 

Force the browser to reload the image several times (F5 key in most browsers) and then a clearer pattern should emerge.


----------



## 661-Pete (5 Feb 2011)

Works OK for me (XP/IE8). Maybe the server has been having some transient issues, or maybe your firewall is reporting a 'false positive'?

You could try contacting tinypic. Failing that, e-mail support@photobucket.com (tinypic are a subsidiary of photobucket). I've been in recent correspondence with photobucket on a separate matter and they've been very helpful.


----------

